# I rest my case....



## RadiomanATL

The lady on the left is Karan Diwan is a 51 year old TV health guru advocating a holistic approach to nutrition and health, promoting exercise, a vegetarian diet of organic fruits and vegetables. She recommends detox diets, colonic irrigation and supplements, also states that yeast is harmful, that the colour of food is nutritionally significant, and the utility of lingual and faecal examination.

On the right is Nigella Lawson is a 50 year old TV cook in Great Britain , who eats nothing but meat, butter and desserts.

_    I rest my case.._


----------



## strollingbones

lady on the left...massive sun exposure....


lady on the right....not a freckle


----------



## RadiomanATL

strollingbones said:


> lady on the left...massive sun exposure....
> 
> 
> lady on the right....not a freckle



Lady on the left, non-MILF.

Lady on the right, MILF!!


----------



## daveman

Oh, _damn_.  


People, we're carnivores.  Our bodies were created/evolved to eat everything.  Can't be healthy otherwise.

Most vegans/vegetarians I've seen look rather unhealthy.


----------



## daveman

Further oh damn:


----------



## Mr. H.

51 in holistic years is like 80 in carnivor years.


----------



## del

that must have been a rough 51 years. 

yeesh


----------



## Ringel05

del said:


> that must have been a rough 51 years.
> 
> yeesh



Nutritional self flagellation...........


----------



## RadiomanATL

del said:


> that must have been a rough 51 years.
> 
> yeesh



Life can be rough when you stare at your own poop.


----------



## Sherry

I thought this was going to be a beer thread.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sherry said:


> I thought this was going to be a beer thread.



Meat, women and beer.

2 out of three ain't bad.


----------



## Sherry

RadiomanATL said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was going to be a beer thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat, women and beer.
> 
> 2 out of three ain't bad.
Click to expand...


That made me think about Meatloaf...and now I'm thinking about how I put this on my Christmas list.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sherry said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was going to be a beer thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat, women and beer.
> 
> 2 out of three ain't bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That made me think about Meatloaf...and now I'm thinking about how I put this on my Christmas list.
Click to expand...


Speaking of loaves......brb.


----------



## daveman




----------



## elvis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK-FRac7m58]Paradise By The Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

RadiomanATL said:


> The lady on the left is Karan Diwan is a 51 year old TV health guru advocating a holistic approach to nutrition and health, promoting exercise, a vegetarian diet of organic fruits and vegetables. She recommends detox diets, colonic irrigation and supplements, also states that yeast is harmful, that the colour of food is nutritionally significant, and the utility of lingual and faecal examination.
> 
> On the right is Nigella Lawson is a 50 year old TV cook in Great Britain , who eats nothing but meat, butter and desserts.
> 
> _    I rest my case.._




Who doesn't love Nigella Lawson?  She's absolutely luscious.  

Meat, butter and dessert are good and man was meant to eat and enjoy them.

End. Of. Discussion.


----------



## syrenn

RadiomanATL said:


> The lady on the left is Karan Diwan is a 51 year old TV health guru advocating a holistic approach to nutrition and health, promoting exercise, a vegetarian diet of organic fruits and vegetables. She recommends detox diets, colonic irrigation and supplements, also states that yeast is harmful, that the colour of food is nutritionally significant, and the utility of lingual and faecal examination.
> 
> On the right is Nigella Lawson is a 50 year old TV cook in Great Britain , who eats nothing but meat, butter and desserts.
> 
> _    I rest my case.._




How can you be happy eating cardboard? I agree with bones.... way to much sun damage.


----------



## strollingbones

yeppers more sun damage than anything....let that be a warning to the young...


----------

